

What do you guys think of my new site? - marcomassaro

I wanted to get feedback on my new portfolio at http://masswerks.com<p>Went for a simple and clean look to really put focus on my work. Also used some jquery on page load to add some effects.<p>What do you guys think about the overall approach? Too minimal? Just right? Need something more?<p>Thanks
======
gkuan
My two cents... It seems to require quite a bit of scrolling. Also, even on
1920x1200, I can't get a single screenshot on a single screen (i.e., I can't
see a whole web page screenshot in a single screenful). Perhaps a scaled down
preview screenshot that scales up upon click would make more sense here.

~~~
marcomassaro
Good point. Some of the work is much longer (like crazyegg) so it's always
going to require a scroll. I personally like larger screenshots so you can see
detail - I always hated squinting at designs that were shrunk to browser. I'll
see what I can do! Thanks

------
marcomassaro
<http://masswerks.com> < clickable

------
shyn3
I like it... maybe if your client websites are active you can link to their
website from the image or title so that the user can view the entire design
and get a better understanding of your work.

------
graham_holborn
1\. Its not responsive. 2\. Fade in takes to long 3\. All of your designs are
decent but they are all run of the mill nothing special.

------
TheRealmccoy
This is great ! Also the design of websites features are also great...

------
yangyifan
Why dont you set any navigation?

------
danso
Some people find fade-ins to be annoying, particularly at the duration that
you're currently using.

And I imagine some HNers will not like how your site is blank when JS is
disabled.

~~~
marcomassaro
Good call. Definitely hard to please everyone - will have to do something that
detects when JS is disabled. Thanks for your reply

~~~
danso
Can you have it so that the body has a "nojs" class that is removed upon a
first javascript call? Or I guess, add a "js" class which makes the container
invisible until the fade effect is called?

~~~
marcomassaro
I do the visual design, UI & UX. I work with a developer who handles all the
code (I know mostly css but JS skills are suspect). Will run it by him.

------
yashchandra
Have you actually built all the sites you mentioned on the page ? The designs
look great to me. Very clean. I think it is just about right for the content.
Anything more will make it too much.

~~~
marcomassaro
I personally designed all the sites. Some required markup others required just
a .psd delivery. Depends on the client. Thanks for the kind words as well!

~~~
yashchandra
cool. I like your work and may be contact you later for design help.

